# "Let the haters hate, that's their job"



## loner1 (Mar 17, 2006)

I heard that on Def COmedy Jam, and it really cheered me up and brought a new perspective to other people.

My biggest problem is I worry constantly about what others are saying about me. I even try to hear them if I hear people talking quietly at work or school.

But life is too mfing short to worry about what haters are saying. If you have 14 haters now, you should work on getting 16 by the end of the year. 

Who are we to stop the haters from doing their job? :teeth


----------



## shiznit (Nov 21, 2004)

In my opinion, haters are those which express their own self hatred on others as an outlet. Knowing that makes it easy to ignore their comments/actions.


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

They are miserable people who aren't happy unless everyone else is miserable with them. The key is not to give them the time of day. The only person they are upsetting is themselves with all that pent up hatred.


----------



## blacklabel67k (Oct 11, 2006)

lol i saw that and thought the same exact thing. theres nothing wrong with havin haters


----------



## prisoner_of_myself (Oct 26, 2006)

HAHA that from the Katt Williams standup...he was hilarious, I was cracking up the whole show
*PIMP DOWN* :lol


----------

